# Whats the biggest i can go on exhaust?



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

ivve been wondering, how big can i go on exhaust, 2 1/2 inches or 2 3/4???

what do you guys think?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

i think anything bigger than 2.5 is a waist. HOWEVER with time and money you can go as big as you want


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

would their be any difference between 2 1/2 and 1 3/4? as or right now its just all engine, dont plan on turboing it untill later, but as of now what would u recomend the 1/2 or the 3/4?


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Right now i have a turboed KA in my altima and use a 2 1/2 inch exhaust and it flows nicely... Due to the age of our altimas we get some restriction in our small exhausts due to age rust and what not. You should have seen the crap that came out of my exhaust... GO 2 inches to 2 1/2 if you want some power gains. But any more than that you will see a loss if you are not boosted


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

so 3/4 is just a waiste????


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

I wouldnt say a waste... but usually it gets to the point where there is a power loss... 2.5 you will see power gains... 3 inch is usually what most forced induction people use because it allows more air flow. Stock there isnt much air flow so if you have wider pipes it restricts performance in a way


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

cuz i have a downpipe w/header, and intake, so with 2.5 i would see a bigg diff?


----------



## jadams215 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes you should see at LEAST 20+hp and some top end gains... your take offs will be faster


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh really, thanks for the help, do you have a underdrive pully on your alty?


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

jadams215 said:


> Right now i have a turboed KA in my altima and use a 2 1/2 inch exhaust and it flows nicely... Due to the age of our altimas we get some restriction in our small exhausts due to age rust and what not. You should have seen the crap that came out of my exhaust... GO 2 inches to 2 1/2 if you want some power gains. But any more than that you will see a loss if you are not boosted


WRONG. 3ich it the way to go. N/A or boosted. If..and only if...you can deal with the added noise. 3inch offers the biggest gains, with NO low end loss. Otherwise, 2.5 is ok.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

how about 2 3/4??????


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Its smaller than 3.0inches isn't it? It will work, but good luck finding someone to bend the pipe.

VRS in Miami Florida Makes Exhaust for the Altima in 2.25, 2.5 and 3.0inch Flavors.

Head over to Nissanclub.com/forums they are a lot more active, and have more information.


----------

